# Lena Meyer-Landrut - Photoshoot for The Voice Kids by André Kowalski (1x)



## Musik (17 Feb. 2019)

​


----------



## Mike150486 (18 Feb. 2019)

:thx: für das schöne Bild von Lena


----------



## Punisher (18 Feb. 2019)

Lena ist megageil


----------



## CukeSpookem (18 Feb. 2019)

Sehr schönes Foto !___:thumbup:____:thx:


----------



## savvas (18 Feb. 2019)

Wunderschön, wie immer. Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Bowes (18 Feb. 2019)

*Auf dem Foto sieht sie aus als wäre sie aus Wachs.*


----------



## frank63 (18 Feb. 2019)

Wirklich ein schönes Bild. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Haribo1978 (18 Feb. 2019)

Schönes Bild! Danke für Lena!


----------



## Devilfish (18 Feb. 2019)

och wie goldig 
:thx:


----------



## tke (18 Feb. 2019)

Tolles Bild :klasse: Vielen Dank für Lena.


----------



## opi54 (18 Feb. 2019)

sehr schönes Foto - Danke


----------



## Ruffle1 (18 Feb. 2019)

Vielen Dank !


----------



## sokrates02 (23 Feb. 2019)

Schöne Bilder Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hump (24 Feb. 2019)

:thx: für die süße Lena!


----------



## PILOT (1 März 2019)

Danke, tolles Foto


----------



## Justin_T (2 März 2019)

immer wieder lohnend


----------



## maturelover87 (4 März 2019)

immer wieder geil


----------

